# List of Apple Retailers in ONT



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I swore there was a website with a list of the apple retailers in the ONT province. Does anyone have the link??

H!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

This the one you were looking for?

http://www.heywoody.com/dealers/


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

this is cool and will totally do! Though I do recall another one. All good though. Thanks!

H!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The "other one" wilted on the vine:

http://www.hummingbirdservices.ca/dealers.html


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> The "other one" wilted on the vine:
> 
> http://www.hummingbirdservices.ca/dealers.html


http://www.hummingbirdservices.ca/


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, but THE MAC DEALER page has been down a LONG time, and the guy has had that "under construction" page parked at the root _for years now_.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> Yeah, but THE MAC DEALER page has been down a LONG time, and the guy has had that "under construction" page parked at the root _for years now_.


Wow this is starting to get interesting
http://www.hummingbird.ca/index.html?cks=y


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wrong website - not Steve.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Wow this is starting to get interesting
> http://www.hummingbird.ca/index.html?cks=y


lmao, nothing to do with the first site.... I actually happen to work for that last one


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> I swore there was a website with a list of the apple retailers in the ONT province. Does anyone have the link??
> 
> H!


I always look at the retailer list on the Apple Canada website, but it's not terribly useful because many retailers are listed there multiple times.
Maybe Apple needs an email to clean up their act.


----------

